

Tracking India’s Bureaucrats, Digitally - rcaught
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/12/world/asia/in-india-government-tracks-its-own.html?_r=0

======
rcaught
The related digital dashboard:
[http://attendance.gov.in/](http://attendance.gov.in/)

